# going to look at a gto tonight and need info



## jamon8 (Jul 13, 2013)

on the front of the gto it says Pontiac instead of gto in the grill. I have seen 2 pictures of this set up in the grill out of hundreds. if the vin says gto am I ok. 


here are my other Pontiacs


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

What year is it? If its a 1966-1971, the vin# will start with 242. If its before or after that, you'd have to see a build sheet or PHS document.


----------



## jamon8 (Jul 13, 2013)

it does have the 242 vin and I will double check it when I go see it. are there numbers on the frame and body panels. how are the bodies stamped. this will be my first gto so I am new and could use a few pointers as to what I am looking at.

are there spots in the body that rust out. I plan on going with work clothes on so I can crawl all the way around this car.

its a 68


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know about #'s on the frame or body. I believe the engine serial # will be on the front passenger side next to the timing cover/water pump. That should match the last few numbers of the vin. As far as rust, I think the common areas are around the front and back windshields, wheel wells, and behind the wheel wells. And you'll wanna check all the floors and firewall.


----------



## jamon8 (Jul 13, 2013)

the owner is saying that it is a misprint grill and it is rare


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like a 68 Tempest grille.....does it have hide away headlights?


----------



## jamon8 (Jul 13, 2013)

no hide aways and the bumper is chrome but the owner is saying that this is a 242 car


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

jamon8 said:


> the owner is saying that it is a misprint grill and it is rare


I wouldn't buy that explanation.
In 1968, if you were at a dealer and picked up a GTO (ordered or off the floor) I'm fairly cetain you would want that front grille to say GTO like you saw in the brochure.

It's 45 years old, pretty sure it's been in a fender bender or two (front grill replaced with whatever was around at the time).

If that bitch starts with a 242 on both the body tag under the hood on the firewall (drivers side) AND on the drivers side inner front pillar area... you are golden. You can get a GTO badge repop all day to replace that Pontiac one.

Good luck bud! Takes pics when you look at it and post up!


----------



## jamon8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Indetrucks said:


> If that bitch starts with a 242 on both the body tag under the hood on the firewall (drivers side) AND on the drivers side inner front pillar area... you are golden. You can get a GTO badge repop all day to replace that Pontiac one.




ok here is the real info that I need. those three places I have to find the vin number that all match. I am going to look at it tomorrow so I will find these three locations


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

68 GTO *was* available with a chrome bumper instead of the Endura (Endura delete) which is rare but you would need the PHS report on it to verify unless the owner has the original window sticker. Someone down the line could have replaced the Endura with the chrome nose if the car was wrecked. I believe an original endure delete GTO would still have GTO in the grill and not Pontiac. 

Good luck and share some pics if you can! I've only seen one of these rare beasties in my lifetime (20 years ago) and didn't know what it was at the time or I would have made an offer on it.

Sharp GP and T/A BTW! :cheers


----------



## jamon8 (Jul 13, 2013)

its defiantly a lemans grill. that is gonna cost me 1000 to replace it with the gto style front end


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you're seriously thinking about buying the car, get the PHS documentation before you give the seller any $$$$.

It might be a real GTO, it might be a fake or it might be a "frankencar"...big difference in market values.

PHS Historic Services


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

jamon8 said:


> its defiantly a lemans grill. that is gonna cost me 1000 to replace it with the gto style front end


Not necessarily, spend the 65 dollars on the PHS documents and see if it was an "Endura Delete" car. If so it's a great find, if not make an offer based on the fact that it has not got the original parts that will cost you 1000.00 to replace.


----------



## jamon8 (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought the car when the title matched the vin and the fact that I got it for a song is even better. so if worst comes to worst I have a title and a dash from a real gto.

but I think this is the real deal but you guys have to help me with the paint codes and all from the tag on the fire wall here is what it read

st 68-24237 pon 23232
tr 223 0-2 paint

the jambs were green and I liked the color and have some pearl that is close to that color. the interior was black but it is missing the seats.

also I got the real deal about the front end. he said the guy he bought it from put it on there because it was bare.

it needs fenders, an inner fender, pass door, front floor pan with tunnel, rear quarters, wheel well lips made and possibly a decklid if I don't like the way my metal and body work comes out. there is like a quarter sized rust hole in it

anyways I want to know what motor the car had in it and the colors of the interior and the body. 

I am *soooo * excited but this car has to sit while I paint the gta and have the interior of the grand prix done so I can sell it and move all the money to the gto.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

All 68 GTO's came with a 400 engine. This site will tell you what all the codes are, Wallace Racing-Drag Racing Pontiac powered Firebirds,Trans Ams and Dragsters. Check the Vin on the front of the engine, if original it will match the last few digits in the cowl VIN tag. Congrates on a great year.


----------

